# S-scale bumpers - for scale rails



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I picked up a bumper kit at a train show this weekend. WELLLLLL... they're the bent-rail type, for scale rails. I've got three in a pack, they're made out of pewter and balsa, and assembly is required. (you have to spike the track to your layout, and assemble the bumper part). $10 (shipped to your door) if anyone wants the kit. It's marked "LVM9 Track Bumper". I bought it in a box of other stuff 

Charles.


----------

